# King Crimson is now a moderator of the Italian forums



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I am pleased to announce that King Crimson has become a moderator of the Italian forums.

King Crimson, glad to have you working with us!

Mike


----------



## JamesM

Welcome to the fold, King Crimson!


----------



## Sowka

That's great news -- a very warm welcome to the team, King Crimson!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome!


----------



## Ghabi

Good news indeed! Welcome!


----------



## bearded

As a participant in the 'Italian-only' forum I would like to welcome King Crimson on his new task.
Benvenuto e congratulazioni!


----------



## King Crimson

Thank you everybody for your welcome, and now let's get back to work!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oh, you finally ... switched to "moderation mode", King!  Great! We expect you to have the patience of Job, of course!


----------



## Holymaloney

Great news !
Congratulations KC !


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Great news!


----------



## King Crimson

Oh you guys, you're making me blush...


----------



## sound shift

The Italian-English forum is the Court of the Crimson King now.

Or maybe the reference is sporting, not musical. Crimson...Milan...AC??


----------



## King Crimson

Please.. don't even mention them to me (I root for Inter Milan). Your first guess was right, I have a soft spot for the progressive rock of late ‘60s, early ‘70s and especially for King Crimson


----------



## sound shift

Ah, sorry...Didn't know you were _Bauscia._


----------



## King Crimson

sound shift said:


> Ah, sorry...Didn't know you were _Bauscia._



Wow! I'm impressed at your knowledge of local football slang terms


----------



## sound shift

The trouble is, I know more about football slang than I do about Italian.


----------



## King Crimson

But then we have the Italian Forums to address that minor deficiency...


----------



## amikama

Good luck, King Crimson!


----------



## tsoapm

Congratulations and thank you.


----------



## King Crimson

amikama said:


> Good luck, King Crimson!



Thank you amikama



tsoapm said:


> Congratulations and thank you.



And thanks to you too, Mark


----------



## Benzene

_*Congrats!*

Bye,_
*
Benzene*


----------



## rrose17

Just saw this. Glad you're taking the plunge. Away donc! as we say here.


----------



## MStraf

Starless. And Bible Black.


----------



## MR1492

Congratulations, KC.  Let's just not go all "Game of Thrones" around here, OK?  

Phil


----------



## King Crimson

rrose17 said:


> Just saw this. Glad you're taking the plunge. Away donc! as we say here.


Thank you Ron, Paul had to push me...



MStraf said:


> Starless. And Bible Black.


Is this your favourite KC's album (mine is 'Islands') or is it an obscure reference I couldn't grasp?



MR1492 said:


> Congratulations, KC.  Let's just not go all "Game of Thrones" around here, OK?
> 
> Phil


I'm not sure I understood the "Game of Thrones" part Phil (this may be due to the fact I'm one of the few inhabitants of this planet who doesn't follow GoT), but your congratulations are much appreciated


----------



## MR1492

King Crimson said:


> I'm not sure I understood the "Game of Thrones" part Phil (this may be due to the fact I'm one of the few inhabitants of this planet who doesn't follow GoT), but your congratulations are much appreciated



Well, you are a king and Game of Thrones is about kings.  Plus, we'd like you to be careful about how you wield the moderator's blade.  Be kind, sir.

Phil


----------



## King Crimson

MR1492 said:


> Well, you are a king and Game of Thrones is about kings.  Plus, we'd like you to be careful about how you wield the moderator's blade.  Be kind, sir.
> 
> Phil



Darn it! How can such a simple explanation have eluded me?
Anyway, be seated my loyal subjects! (This line is from GoT, isn't it?)


----------



## MR1492

Comandi, mio sovrano!  (You obviously have a lot on your mind with all this royal things these days.  Don't have my head cut off for pointing this out!!!  Please!!!)


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Welcome to the team, King Crimson!


----------



## King Crimson

JeSuisSnob said:


> Welcome to the team, King Crimson!



Grazie!


----------



## MStraf

King Crimson said:


> Is this your favourite KC's album (mine is 'Islands') or is it an obscure reference I couldn't grasp?


Starless until the end. 
I love the Lark's/Starless/Red trilogy, three of the most "perfect pair" of the group. I have their legacy editions plus many live versions and bootlegs of that time. 
Islands for me is too symphonic, it is not the kind of prog music I like (but of course it is just a matter of taste)


----------



## King Crimson

MStraf said:


> Starless until the end.
> I love the Lark's/Starless/Red trilogy, three of the most "perfect pair" of the group. I have their legacy editions plus many live versions and bootlegs of that time.
> Islands for me is too symphonic, it is not the kind of prog music I like (but of course it is just a matter of taste)



Nice pun on their tenth studio album Yes, that trilogy is really a masterpiece and, while in general I value less their later works under the various reincarnations they went through, I must say that "Three of a Perfect Pair" is my favourite in the Discipline / Beat / Three of a Perfect Pair trilogy.
I have some bootlegs too, alas of a poor quality!


----------



## Vanda

Perdi a festa, re? Perdona mio retardo..... (and there goes the Italian of an Italian descendent ).
Benvenuto a la squadra!


----------



## King Crimson

Grazie mille Vanda, muito obrigado!


----------



## sound shift

I'm not a fan of really proggy stuff and I've never listened to King Crimson. However, I am enjoying "Ornithophobia" by Troyka, which has been described as "King Crimson for the iPod generation".


----------



## King Crimson

sound shift said:


> I'm not a fan of really proggy stuff and I've never listened to King Crimson. However, I am enjoying "Ornithophobia" by Troyka, which has been described as "*King Crimson for the iPod generation*".



I would normally consider a claim like this as PR hype (and dismiss it accordingly), but I trust your (musical) judgment sound shift, so I'll give it a go.


----------



## sound shift

King Crimson said:


> but I trust your (musical) judgment sound shift


Well thanks. Thousands don't trust it! You'll find that that record is on a "jazz" label, but the sound is a mixture of jazz, prog rock, blues, electronic stuff, etc.


----------

